# Interesting thing at college Induction day



## Graeme43 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I had my day at college where they set you up with all the crap like timetables and I got a USB flash stick for taking work there. I decided to stick it in to see what was on it and there was some documents + a windows backdoor trojan virus thingy with an autorun.inf pointing right at it! Stick that in an unprotected pc and it will infect itself 

I am glad I use a Mac


----------



## davebz (Aug 30, 2006)

Were you given that from the school or did you buy it?  If you bought it like that, I'd send a nasty-gram to the manufacturer or at least a warning.  Another idea would be to call one of the local t.v.(news) stations and I'm sure they'd jump right on that story!


----------



## Graeme43 (Aug 30, 2006)

It was included in the pack for my computing couse which is them giving it to me. I'm gonna have to use smelly dells  If I had to buy it I would just use my shuffle instead


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2006)

Graeme43 said:


> Well I had my day at college where they set you up with all the crap like timetables and I got a USB flash stick for taking work there. I decided to stick it in to see what was on it and there was some documents + a windows backdoor trojan virus thingy with an autorun.inf pointing right at it! Stick that in an unprotected pc and it will infect itself
> 
> I am glad I use a Mac



I heard about this USB stick exploit on PaulDotCom Security Weekly some weeks back.  Maybe it was a way of showing students to whatever class you took that gave those out about security.  Some teachers are crazy like that you know...


----------



## lurk (Aug 30, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> I heard about this USB stick exploit on PaulDotCom Security Weekly some weeks back.  Maybe it was a way of showing students to whatever class you took that gave those out about security.  Some teachers are crazy like that you know...



I have nothing to add I am just playing with the new quote style ;-)


----------



## Graeme43 (Aug 30, 2006)

lurk said:


> I have nothing to add I am just playing with the new quote style ;-)



You never even got the smiley right


----------



## lurk (Aug 30, 2006)

I use the original Smiley(tm) it has a nose not like these new lazy noseless version the kids came up with because they were too lazy to type the hyphen 

(Before the site upgrade ";-)" used to turn into a little apple smiley but I guess that is gone.)


----------



## Graeme43 (Aug 30, 2006)

lurk said:


> I use the original Smiley(tm) it has a nose not like these new lazy noseless version the kids came up with because they were too lazy to type the hyphen
> 
> (Before the site upgrade ";-)" used to turn into a little apple smiley but I guess that is gone.)


----------



## mdnky (Sep 3, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Maybe it was a way of showing students to whatever class you took that gave those out about security.  Some teachers are crazy like that you know...


I'd call it criminal and illegal if a professor did that.  Stupid and lawsuit might also be good descriptions to use.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 3, 2006)

mdnky said:


> I'd call it criminal and illegal if a professor did that.  Stupid and lawsuit might also be good descriptions to use.



I would probably agree, but if a teacher has tenure or if it was described in this class (especially if it's a security class) somewhere in the syllabus or something, then I guess that would be a way of informing someone.  I'm sure if this was intended then the teacher would most likely give those students the solution to remove said issue without any adverse effects.

Common sense tells you to never insert something into a slot if you know nothing about it.  Practice safe....computing. 

That, or the teacher is just plain stupid.


----------



## Graeme43 (Sep 3, 2006)

Well it was given out a week before the course starts  so its not as if you get the solution next day and its rated as medium damage


----------



## davebz (Sep 9, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Common sense tells you to never insert something into a slot if you know nothing about it.  Practice safe....computing.



The same applies for electrical appliances, especially traveling from a 120 volt country to a 230 volt country.  My mother knocked out the electricity on an entire floor of an Italian hotel using nothing more than a contact lens sterilizer! 

Needless to say she needed a new pair of lenses.


----------

